# Super Whey Protein Shot



## jefffery2005 (Oct 24, 2008)

By Body Fortress


I know this is a Walmart Brand, but is it ok quality....I'm confused on how they get 26 grams of protein in 2.9 ounces while I'm sucking down 16 ounce protein drinks that contain about 50 grams.  I tried one today and the taste wasn't that bad since it only takes a second to drink.

I tried to post a pick but the link didn't work.  They are the ones in the plastic tubes.


Body Fortress - Products


----------



## zombul (Oct 24, 2008)

I am becoming a fan of the protein shots myself.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2008)

jefffery2005 said:


> By Body Fortress
> 
> 
> I know this is a Walmart Brand, but is it ok quality....I'm confused on how they get 26 grams of protein in 2.9 ounces while I'm sucking down 16 ounce protein drinks that contain about 50 grams.  I tried one today and the taste wasn't that bad since it only takes a second to drink.



the main source of protein in that crap is Hydrolyzed Collagenic Protein Isolate, which is a low quality source of protein.


----------

